# 3.70:1 finals



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Do any of you know of 3.70:1 finals that will fit S13 diff's AND LSD?

Second side of the question... Have any of you tried swapping gears from a non-240 rear into your diff? Any from Subie fit? They have a 3.70:1 available. I'd think they don't fit but going from the same series (180,190,200) of another oem set to ours...????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some various gear ratios that can be used on S13's:

4.63 ---> Nissan Motorsport Ring and Pinion set
4.36 ---> Certain 180SXs in Japan & Nissan Motorsports
4.08 ---> USDM 240SXs & 300ZXs (N/A only)
3.92 ---> 92-96 Infiniti J30s (92-94 had 5 bolt axles, 95-96 had 6)
3.69 ---> S15 and certain overseas Manual S14s as well as 97-01 Q45s
3.54 ---> 90-94 Q45s (requires a Driver side Q45 axle for the passenger side and a Driver side Z32 TT axle for the Drivers side)


----------



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks a bunch.
Any idea if other brands of finals of the same series will swap into nissan rear, even using the nissan diff, or their diff also?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's best just to do a search for that info.


----------



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

weeeell, this isn't for a S13. I've been searching off and on for months now. Plain and simple search engines suk!


----------

